# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Isabella Ormond nee sim

## Fran

YRemembering my precious Mother and best friend who died  suddenly six years ago in Fraserburgh.
My best friend. A loving granny to Mandy and Duncan and a great granny to Stephen,Daniel and Summer and a much loved Aunt.

----------


## pat

Your mum was such a lovely lady - great memories of a wonderful warmhearted woman.

----------


## Fran

Thank you so much Pat

----------

